# Svart Höna



## svenskavessla

Anyone else have (breed or keep) Svart Höna? (Swedish Black Hen)?
I have 3 adults- 1 roo and 2 hens; I have 8 chicks I'm growing out (4/4 split) and just hatched one saturday and two more today. Totally addicted to the breed. Just curious if anyone else kept them. 
-Heather
Swedish Ninja Farms


----------



## kayakfish

svenskavessla said:


> Anyone else have (breed or keep) Svart Höna? (Swedish Black Hen)?
> I have 3 adults- 1 roo and 2 hens; I have 8 chicks I'm growing out (4/4 split) and just hatched one saturday and two more today. Totally addicted to the breed. Just curious if anyone else kept them.
> -Heather
> Swedish Ninja Farms


I havent been able to find any of the eggs or chicks locally to buy I would love to have some for our local 4-Hers to raise, they are doing a heritage breed program here and I am letting them use my farm for housing and free ranging and breeding as I have the facilities for them to do so, in a clean dry environment. Just trying to help keep our children interested in self sustainability. If you have any eggs you would like to help us with getting them started, I would be interested in getting them in with the program here.
I live in Virginia, and we would love to have some.

[email protected]


----------



## svenskavessla

I do have hatching eggs for sale, I think my prices are pretty good too if you don't mind a little wait (only two laying hens right now means a waiting list for people wanting eggs). PM me if you are interested and I'll put you on my calendar. I can also give you more information as I don't know what the rules are for posting links here (I don't have a website yet, but I have a Facebook page with pictures that I keep updated). 
FYI- they aren't heritage though, they are a landrace breed. Not sure if that makes a big difference or not- but I'm sure they would be the only ones showing Svart Höna!
-Heather


----------



## robin416

Links are perfectly Ok here. The forum owner here is pretty open minded when it comes to sharing information.


----------



## svenskavessla

Thank you! Good to know. 
As I said I don't have a proper website, but here the facebook page for my "farm" (Only one roo and two hens at the moment, but 8 juveniles and 4 newly hatched chicks!) Small farm 
https://www.facebook.com/swedishninjafarms
You can see my flock and PM me questions there also (or here). Thanks for your interest. I'm a great lover of the swedish breeds (I also have 2 swedish flower hens). 
Jag talar också lite svenska, jag försöker lära kycklingarna men de är inte bra studenter. 
Thanks and I hope I can help get some people acquainted with this wonderful breed!


----------



## powderhogg01

I have always been interested in the swedish landrace breeds. I had some hedemora for a time, but sadly a predator took out my flock, im back to standard breeds, slowly working towards the hedemoras again, simply need a better facility for them, as well as the option to just get a breeding trio.
I live above 9000 feet in colorado, my unique area demands a lot of birds, I can not keep large comb birds due to frostbite, most birds with crests do not fare well due to the hawks and eagles, feather footed variety tend to get snow stuck to the feet, so I have to trim their feathers back if its real snowy..
still working towards my ideal breed, small pea combs, heavy feathering, very cold hardy, and self sufficient, as i would prefer to keep them free ranged as long as possible.


----------



## svenskavessla

You'll actually find the fibromelonistc do really well in cold weather. (Although I don't think any breed can beat the Hedemora!) From what I understand the black helps them from getting frostbite. Mine did well this winter (I'm right on the New Mexico Colorado border). Fine in snow, their coop (upgrading soon) had no heat and most nights I left the door open (they have a covered, enclosed run. Soon auto pop doors but I was also having humidity issues. Yeah, new coop soon!) so it wasn't a brutal winter but it was below freezing for months (teens and twenties) single digits now and then. They did fine. My Swedish Flowers are the goofballs that like to play in the rain. I'll still have to see if these guys can handle our heat- but I know cold doesn't bother them.


----------



## svenskavessla

Oh, FYI- the females have very small pea combs. The males much larger. These crossed with Hedemora would be stunning!


----------



## powderhogg01

I would love to get my hands on some hedemora again, sadly I can not find any locally or even online.. n one wants to get rid of their hedemora anymore... where are you located? im looking into land in the san luis valley


----------



## svenskavessla

I don't have Hedemora- it gets too hot here in the summer here for them. Just Svart Höna. I'm located in Aztec NM.


----------



## svenskavessla

If you would like I can try to find someone with Hedemora for you (sorry for the autocorrect above). I have a talent for finding rare things. It's fun for me, like a treasure hunt


----------



## powderhogg01

as of right now, my incubator system in not running, so I would never be able to hatch any eggs. once I get the system working better, and predictably hatching, I may try harder to find at least hatching eggs... I found a place, but they wanted 75 per chick delivered straight run.. I can not afford that


----------



## svenskavessla

I do have several juveniles for sale right now (not sure if this is the right place to post). But they would need to be picked up or I would need to arrange to meet the buyer(s) because I am not able to ship yet. I have 3 four month old roos from Ewe Crazy Farms. I got them as straight run and I just have too many roos lol. I also have 2 pairs of 1 month olds that are Green Fire Farm x Ewe Crazy Farm. 
I am located in NW New Mexico and am willing to drive about 3 hours one way to find these guys a home. PM if interested- you can also find out more on my Facebook page:
www.facebook.com/swedishninjafarms


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

I've got one hatching soon (actually today is lockdown day) but it will be my first. I have some silkies hatching with it so it won't be alone.


----------



## powderhogg01

good luck with everything, lets se some pictures


----------



## SvartHonaGirl

On day 18 I heard the chick and saw movement but now it's quiet and still and it is day 22. So I guess it quit on me but I'm going to give it some more time.


----------

